# Versions confusion



## gbromov (Mar 4, 2020)

I have a server running FreeBSD version 12.0 and I am very confused about what version it actually is.

Running `freebsd-version -uk` outputs:

```
12.0-RELEASE-p13
12.0-RELEASE-p13
```

However running `freebsd-update fetch` shows:

```
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 12.0-RELEASE-p13.

WARNING: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p2 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
Any security issues discovered after Sat Feb 29 02:00:00 EET 2020
will not have been corrected.
```

The warning is nothing new, it was being shown for the last several months, but now that Feb29 has passed, it actually matters because it prevents portmaster from updating any ports.

Any idea why this happens, and what can I do about it? I don't think I've done anything out of the ordinary on this machine and its running a stock kernel.

Any suggestions/hints/ideas are greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2020)

gbromov said:


> Any idea why this happens,


FreeBSD 12.0 is now End-of-Life. 


> and what can I do about it?


Upgrade to 12.1?








						FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE Announcement
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## gbromov (Mar 4, 2020)

Doh .. I was so stuck at these p2/p13 inconsistencies that I completely missed the fact 12.1 release actually exists. I'll start the upgrade process now, thank you!


----------

